# farm pond hog



## carxman17 (Aug 23, 2007)

these are pics of a hog I caught sat eve. at my uncles farm pond. weighed at 8lb 3oz. sorry about quality of pics was by my self with only cell phone camera...


----------



## Cordon (Apr 12, 2005)

I am waiting for the post where someone questions the weight!!!!!

Nice fish.....


----------



## CO_Trout (May 10, 2008)

if this is a 8lb fish, then I have been catching 12 to 15lb smallies out of a Gregory Creek?!?


----------



## Bass_Hawg (Apr 12, 2004)

Nice Fish. Certainly a Hawg. Looks like a nice pond as well.


----------



## B1gDaddyT (May 19, 2006)

I wanna go find the honey hole in Gregory Creek with the 12-15 lbers though.


----------



## Cordon (Apr 12, 2005)

CO_Trout said:


> if this is a 8lb fish, then I have been catching 12 to 15lb smallies out of a Gregory Creek?!?


That's more like it!!!! That's what I have been waiting for!!!!!


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Very nice LMB!


----------



## LMRsmallmouth (Jan 10, 2006)

Nice fish indeed...but I think he meant 3lbs 8oz...that is more like it. Not sure folks realize how big 8lbs really is...my pb is 7lb 14 oz and could have eaten that pig...nice fish though...anything approaching 4 lbs in OH is a nice fish.

btw...the smallie in my avatar is 4lb 10oz and is bigger than that LM. just food for thought, if you want it to be 8+ then it is, fine by me....just don't want to diminish a true 8 lb pig for those who have been lucky enough to catch one...lol


----------



## CO_Trout (May 10, 2008)

LMR Smallmouth Master - that is a Nice fish!

I think your right - 3lbs 8oz Largemouth


----------



## dingleberry (Mar 24, 2008)

Can I borrow that scale for when I go to Canada??? I always wanted to catch a 10lb walleye!! HAHA

In all seriousness carxman17, that is a nice fish...Good Job.
D


----------



## carxman17 (Aug 23, 2007)

you know it is amazing how everyone has to question anytime some one puts a weight on a post. I wasnt even going to post the weight but I was proud of my catch. I have never posted a weight before because every time someone does the get ripped. It is amazing how the egos are so big here that no one can just be happy for someone when the catch a fish of a lifetime. by the way fish that big are not that uncommon in a farm pond. I have been fishing this pond for 30 years & my family is the only ones that fish it. we have caught many fish that have been weighed over 5lbs. Anyway I guess I will have to take it next time & have it weighed officially and let it die to satisfy some of you!!!!!!! I will remember not to post any weights anymore so as not to offend anyone!


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Carxman,
don't let it bother you. I posted a picture of a 7lb. 7oz. largemouth caught in Canada a few years ago and even with the digital scale in both pictures and 3 different witnesses There were a few that said I was pulling on the scale. I showed the measurement and scale again and even placed it by a nice size pike and still there were those that doubted the fish weighed that much. Why would I lie about a fishes weight and even put a picture of it hanging on the scale? Beats me. I call it jealousy but I could call it a lot more too. 
Nice bass my friend. Keep the pictures coming.


----------



## SOSmith (Mar 21, 2008)

Nice lookin' bucketmouth carxman for sure.


----------



## Wiper Swiper (May 24, 2005)

The giggle I get out of threads like this are all the "politicians" who jump to defend what is clearly posted in error.

No one is calling the guy a liar. 

He may have guessed at the weight. He may have a scale that is out of calibration. He may have repeated the weight his buddy guessed the fish to be. 

The fact is, the posted weight is not even close. Apologies for the cell phone pictures aside, when you lay it by your rod for perspective, seasoned anglers can easily see that the fish doesn't even approach half the estimated weight.

Is there a forum rule that says questioning a member's judgement is verboten???

I thought the idea was to share knowledge gained through experience...so...I'll share some.

A 20" largemouth captured in an Ohio farm pond doesn't weigh 8 pounds. I truly hope that fact doesn't hurt anyone's feelings.


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

Carxman - Nice fish. Don't let all the grumpy old men keep you from posting... Jealousy is the sweetest form of flattery!


----------



## LMRsmallmouth (Jan 10, 2006)

LOL...you guys kill me...just like I said earlier in the week, it's going downhill around here...

Let's all take turns bashing the people who state the obvious

I said "nice" fish, but "fish of a lifetime?" cmon now...I caught 5 like that this week...healthy 3-4 pounders....

I tell myself to keep my mouth shut to keep from starting crap that wasn't intended in the first place, but I just can't bring myself to. Someone has to say something to keep "weight/measurment rookies" in check. Anyway, anyone with a clue has no problem with anything I said anyway, they are glad I said it so they didn't have to and take the beating. Me, I just dont care what you think about me anyway. I'm just keeping it real, just like most of us wish it always would be, like it used to be

Wiper swiper....sound like you also have some common sense, I am sure you weren't offended. Too bad we are now on carx's crap list for helping out an angler in realizing the obvious


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

It's not the message it's the arrogant deliveries that provoke response. Why can't you just say "nice fish" and leave it at that. In the end who cares if it was 1 lbs or 12 lbs, he clearly enjoyed himself and wanted to share his joy. But once again the weight police have to post not only corrections, but clearly mean spirited remarks. Typically people don't view it as constructive criticism when terms like "rookie" "politicians" "amateur" are used to describe the person posting a weight.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Was not shocked to see who the basher was. Never fails man you are right you do not care just that you are the only thing right on here and the king of making yourself on high and everyone else worthless. Weight may be off but so what he caught his best bass so far,not yours err i mean 3 or 4 better ones this week. You are right you have not changed always true to form!! Congrats on nice bass and let the judges judge it makes them feel better!


----------



## LMRsmallmouth (Jan 10, 2006)

Any percieved "mean spirited" remarks were not aimed at him, but more at the folks like you who want to complain about folks like me who make obvious observations. Once again, who are you to tell me....we all have our own opinions, I am just expressing mine. Get a grip on yourself Sconner


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

Just trying to keep things more positive here. I don't see what good comes from personal attacks on members having the audacity to post weights, whether or not they are correct.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

OK enough guys. The guy posted a nice bass he caught, that's all. I'm sure several on here disagree with the weight, but if you were not there, why call him a lair? It amazes me that when ever a member post a picture about a nice fish they caught you will always get post doubting him. As has been posted why not just post nice fish or something like that instead of debating what it weighed. LMR even though your initial remark may not have been aimed at him I'm sure some took it that way. So for now lets all stop the he said she said and move on. No matter what the fish weighed it was a nice bass.


----------



## Wiper Swiper (May 24, 2005)

Hey SConner, the "politician" dig was directed at guys like you...not the thread starter.

Look, if the idea of the forum is to share knowledge through the free exchange of personal experience...then I'm in.

If the present direction of running a T-ball league for elementary students is the true intent...I'm not going to be very good at it, and may as well move on.

However, I have found some of the discussions here to be enlightening, entertaining, and informative. You know, grown-up talk. Codifying ignorance is nauseating and I for one am not shy about pointing it out. It's not about the young man that doesn't know what a fish weighs...it's this silly mind-set that no one should tell him/her they're wrong for fear of hurting their feelings. When it comes to genuine stupidity (those that post specific locations), yeah...I get a little angry. When folks defend genuine stupidity...I get a lot angry. 

A site like this could be a tremendous forum to educate those new to the sport, and shorten their learning curve. That's not gonna happen if you dumb it down, smile, pat everyone on the back, and simply say "nice job, sonny" with no "but".


----------



## LMRsmallmouth (Jan 10, 2006)

I understand what you are saying Sconner...really I do, but what is the difference in me stating what I percieved and you, fishslim, and the likes posting what you said about me. My original reply to this post was not a bash at all....I actually thought he meant 3lb 8oz. I didn't get fired up until other folks complained about my obvious observation. I figured some folks dont really have an idea what a real pig 8lbs is! I have never EVER claimed to be better than anyone else, there are plenty of HIGHLY skilled anglers on this site, many of which I personally know and fish with. However, they nor I would never post a 20" 8lb fish. I did not mean to be mean spirited at all, only trying to keep it real. MANY folks here have benefited from my knowledge or fished with me, those folks know how to take me and know what I was saying. For every bash on me is 3 PM's backing me so to each his own. I have seen many of your posts and pics Sconner and never said a word about them, but you were truthful...not everyone is. For folks who dont personally know me, looking back I can see why they may not have particularly apreciated my response, but many understood what was behind it.
I appologize to those who dont understand me, this is why I dont post pics anymore, of course I never have been questioned because I never stretched a fish I weighed or measured, but that is just me. Like Wiper said...those of us that fish 100 times a year have gotten pretty good at estimating anyway.
For the record...I still get excited with any Bass over 18", doesn't mean I believe it is 6 or 8 lbs. His fish was a nice fish and I will leave it at that. I do take pics of my fish so if anyone wants to see them just ask and I will PM.


----------



## GatorB (Jul 24, 2006)

Here is an 8lb bass:










Obviously the picture above is nowhere near this. that said, the original poster in all likelihood simply made an honest mistake. No reason to bash him... but then again, I don't think anyone is.

For those of you saying, "Who cares about weight, can't you let the man enjoy his fish?" Well... we weren't the ones that brought weight up... the original poster did. If you're going to report something like that, you do have some sort of responsibility to be accurate. At the very least, it damages your credibility (and I'm speaking in a general sense here, not towards the original poster). Not only that, but this is an open _forum_ where these sorts of things are _supposed_ to be discussed. It's not fair to bring something up in this forum and expect others to not discuss or critique it... that goes against the very nature of forums. No one should be chastised for sharing his thoughts unless he makes it personal.


----------



## Wiper Swiper (May 24, 2005)

Kyle, thanks so much for adding some levity to the discussion...

...now...go wash your mouth out with soap.


----------



## biteme (Mar 17, 2006)

Real Nice Fish


----------



## toledoeyebanger (Jan 4, 2008)

This thread needs a hug


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

I dig ya Kyle, Swiper is a joke.


----------



## biteme (Mar 17, 2006)

I'm surprised that the thread is still open. still a nice fish


----------



## bass (Apr 14, 2004)

Good post Wiper! 3.1/2lb MAX


----------



## HaroldtheMeek (May 28, 2005)

Wait a minute..... Youve been catching smallmouth in Gregory Creek??


----------



## Capt.Muskey (Apr 14, 2004)

WoW!
What the heck is happening around here? It's a sad state of affairs when fishermen can't get along.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

who cares if the weight posted is a little off? i dont, looks like a nice bass. thanks for the pics.

i fish to relax and relieve stress, it is not working for some of you.lol.


----------



## dingleberry (Mar 24, 2008)

Wow guys, talk about going off the deep end. I grew up learning to fish with my Grandpa...Grand Lake, Loramie, CC, Farm ponds whatever. We always teased each other, (good-natured teasing) about size, number and weight of fish. I think fisherman are supposed to do that, it is a requirement to gain entrance to the club.

I remember the year before he died we went up to Grand Lake on April 15th and I caught the largest crappie I ever caught (14") He relentlessly teased me about how it wasn't as big as I thought it was and ended up having it mounted for me to my surprise...it was a lot of fun.

I am not trying to be sappy or lame, it is just that the purpose of this forum is for fun, entertainment, socialization and education, at least I think so, I am a new member.

Acting like children just really turns people off.

Nice fish carxman17....nice fish.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Alright guys that is enough the childish bickering and name calling. A comment was made that they were surprised that the thread was still open and I can assure you that had someone noticed this spat sooner that would not have been the case.

Let this be a warning that these forums are not a playground for everyone to go to for attacks and settling disputes. If anyone has an issue with one another it needs to be addressed outside of the forums (ie. PM's, e-mail's).

This thread has clearly run its course.


----------

